# Scared of egg collection process!



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello

My name is Rachel and I am 40 years old.  I had my son at 37 following one round of IUI.  

We would love another child and have had 3 lots of IUI in the last 6 months, which have not worked.  There is nothing wrong with either of us (apart from my age I would guess, although we have been trying naturally for about 7 years).

I am considering either one more IUI, maybe at the clinic where we got pregnant before or going straight onto IVF and having one go, we cannot afford more than this.

I am a bit of a worrier and am worried about the egg collection bit.  I tried to talk to the consultant but I think he thought I was a bit mad! I am so scared of being out of control or rambling on about rubbish.  He said I won't remember anything but that in a way makes it worse.  I had an epidural to have my son, I remember the birth but did not get the pain, to me that is the way to go.  Also I am terrified of bleeding afterwards.  Nine days after having my son I bled and bled so much that I ended up having a blood transfusion and nearly needed an operation.

I am quite emotional and the moment and feel that the clock is ticking so loud now.  I don't have time to hang around and am scared that I will look back and wish I had given IVF a go.

Thanks for reading.

Rachelx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Rachel!


I actually totally get your concerns about egg collection and could have written the post 7 years ago too!  We really didn't have a choice and if I wanted a baby with DH, we needed IVF. However, it took me a year after our initial consult to work up the courage to return and follow through on the treatment. 
I was petrified of everything - needles, sedation, after effects, the works. We had a consultant who thought I was barking mad and probably acting like a 3 year old (to be fair, I probably was!!). However, he did agree to allow my DH to be with me throughout the EC. Is this perhaps an option with your clinic? I was so worried I would ramble a load of abuse at the consultant (we kind of had a love/hate relationship - of course, nowadays I love him  ) and would make a fool of myself.  However, the sedation was wonderful......I remember getting it and the next thing I knew I woke up in the recovery room and it was all over.  I did tell them I was terrified of pain too so asked for some extra shots of painkillers (I suspect I got the norm but just imagining I was having extras really calmed me!).  I asked DH if I was muttering rubbish but he said I just went off to sleep. I asked him if i flinched in pain at anytime and he said I didnt(certainly if I did, I truly do not remember a thing).  There is slight pain afterwards but nothing a few paracetamol and a rest/lie down won't sort.  Obviously I was lucky but there are so many "lucky" stories but sadly all too often you zone in on the horror ones.  Bleeding afterwards was totally minimal and gone the day after.  
The point of this is that i am a total wimp and got through it.  IVF drugs aside I much prefer EC to IUI as I found that more uncomfortable!  And yes, I made it through a c-section too and honestly, EC after a C-section is a total walk in the park!  
We went through it again late last year and yet again I had the exact same positive experience with EC - in fact, I'd say sedation was even better this time around - and again I am assured there was no chatting and making a fool of myself.    


Good luck with your choice and if you have any further questions I am more than happy to try and answer them for you xxx


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Rachel

I just thought i'd share with you a bit as i can totally relate to you    I was petrified the first ivf/icsi cycle i had but it is soon forgotten, just like im sure the pain you went through giving birth to your son. The end result if worth anything if it is successful so i would like to wish you all the luck and i hope you manage to conquer your fears. We have just finished our 2nd cycle and i wont lie it wasnt any easier, but if we get them 2 lines tomorrow then its worth it 10 times over, good luck xxx


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for the replies.  Have still not made a decision re: treatment.  Have tried talking to my husband about my concerns but he just says "I'll be there with you".  Not being awful but he wasn't much use when I was giving birth so I kind of think I would be better on my own!!

Under sedation can you talk to the doctor?  I am so scared of being out of control.  

Thanks, Rachel


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Rachel,

For me personally a GA and sedation was the same.  You won't have a clue what is going on and from what I recall won't be able to remember a thing or have a conservation with anyone.

I know not all clinics use sedation.  My friend has had just pain relief, but has known what is going on.  Also I know what you said about child birth and egg collection, but for me, child birth was a 1000 times worse!

Give me egg collection any day.

Good luck

X


----------

